# Titleist 915d2 Dilemma



## CliveW (Mar 13, 2015)

Should I or shouldn't I? That is the dilemma.

I currently have the Titleist 910d2 which I am getting on well with, but I have been offered the 915d2 at practically cost price. How much better than the 910 is it? I have hit a few balls with it but it has a low/mid  launch shaft as opposed to the mid/high one that I have on my 910. With the ground being so soft I cannot see how far the roll out is with the lower flight. If the only difference is from roll out, I might be cheaper changing the shaft on my 910.

I am off to Turkey on Thursday of next week and wonder if I should make the change before I go. 

AAAAArgh!!!!


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 13, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Should I or shouldn't I? That is the dilemma.

I currently have the Titleist 910d2 which I am getting on well with, but I have been offered the 915d2 at practically cost price. How much better than the 910 is it? I have hit a few balls with it but it has a low/mid  launch shaft as opposed to the mid/high one that I have on my 910. With the ground being so soft I cannot see how far the roll out is with the lower flight. If the only difference is from roll out, I might be cheaper changing the shaft on my 910.

I am off to Turkey on Thursday of next week and wonder if I should make the change before I go. 

AAAAArgh!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Get on a monitor and do a direct comparison between the two and see what difference there is. If its an improvement, buy it!

Also, if you are getting it at cost price, if it doesn't work sell it on for a profit or at least recoup your money.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 13, 2015)

*On paper* its an upgrade. The 910 was a little spinny and not so forgiving. The 913 was a little better on spin and forgivness and the 915 is *meant to be *a lot better. 

I have the 915F and although I am not in love with it, it is stupidly forgiving.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2015)

Just because something launches lower doesn't necessarily mean it will carry less.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 13, 2015)

You should.
The shaft from your 910 will fit, if you prefer it.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't believe you've come to this place to ask whether you should or shouldn't buy some new kit  It's like going round to Poulter's house and asking if you should support Arsenal or Spurs 

Judging by the price you are being offered it's a win win. If it perfoms better great but if not you'll be sure to get your money back. Have a great time in Turkey :thup:


----------



## GolfScot (Mar 13, 2015)

I moved from a Taylor Made R11 to the 915 D2 in November last year and it made a massive difference to my spin rates.  Although I was consistent with the TM it was far too high launching and with my angela of attack the spin rates were over 4,000 rpm....the D2 with the Rogue Aldila shaft brought that down to about 2,500 rpm and really lowered my ball flight.

My bad one now with the D2 is just a low, straight one which still travels if the conditions are ok.  

It did take me a couple of range sessions to get fully used to it but having had some proper games on the course it does make a different to my driving.  When I got fitted the lower rpm was getting me about 15 extra yards but I think the big misses not being as big is the real benefit.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2015)

Trialled one at Silvermere the other week and loved it so brought one from my pro the other day and used it for the first time at Blackmoor yesterday - went very well and glad that I made the switch from my old TM R1.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll let you know tomorrow, one of the guys i play with just got one from the states with shaft upgrade, he has a 910 as well, so will no doubt fill me in on the difference. Might even have a pop with it myself, though i can't see me changing from the SLDR i have at the moment, not for a T anyway


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

I've currently got the 913 and I tried the 915, and even with my rubbish swing it gave me an additional 10-12yds more carry. The Titleist 915 is a cracking club and if you can get it for cost, take the persons arm off at the shoulder.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I'll let you know tomorrow, one of the guys i play with just got one from the states with shaft upgrade, he has a 910 as well, so will no doubt fill me in on the difference. Might even have a pop with it myself, though i can't see me changing from the SLDR i have at the moment, not for a T anyway

Click to expand...

Titleist drivers are black and they say once you go black you never go back, we'll they are wrong, Mizuno Blue is the new black.


----------



## Luca4 (Mar 13, 2015)

http://media.titleist.com/images/titleist/files/UK/Trial Titleist Schedules 2015.pdf

find a local day to you, take your own club down and compare it on a LM with the new offerings and all the shaft options.

Then you can be sure


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Titleist drivers are black and they say once you go black you never go back, we'll they are wrong, *Mizuno Blue is the new black*.
		
Click to expand...

apart from Crossfield all I hear/read about are people who are 'struggling' or "not quite there yet" with Mizzies latest Driver


----------



## john0 (Mar 13, 2015)

If you don't want it then buy it anyway and ill buy it off you at cost price


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			apart from Crossfield all I hear/read about are people who are 'struggling' or "not quite there yet" with Mizzies latest Driver
		
Click to expand...

I've just been fitted for one, took an upgrade to the Motore Speeder 6.3 67g stiff shaft and the 850 really sings for me, it was even better than the Titleist 915, well in my hands anyway. Looking forward to trying the 850 fairway with the same shaft.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 13, 2015)

Luca4 said:



http://media.titleist.com/images/titleist/files/UK/Trial Titleist Schedules 2015.pdf

find a local day to you, take your own club down and compare it on a LM with the new offerings and all the shaft options.

Then you can be sure
		
Click to expand...

Great link, thanks. Unfortunately nothing close until I get back from holiday.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I've just been fitted for one, took an upgrade to the Motore Speeder 6.3 67g stiff shaft and the 850 really sings for me, it was even better than the Titleist 915, well in my hands anyway. Looking forward to trying the 850 fairway with the same shaft.
		
Click to expand...

so you bought it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

I went from a 913 to 915 in Jan, early days but currently averaging 20yds further in Distance and an increase from 52% FIR to 65%, just hope it continues into the summer!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

As mentioned, if you're getting it for cost then it's no lose. 

You get on with it....great, you've got a new driver for a great price.
You don't end up feeling it....no issues, you got it for cost so you're unlikely to lose anything and may well make a profit.

Go for it....


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I went from a 913 to 915 in Jan, early days but currently averaging 20yds further in Distance and an increase from 52% FIR to 65%, just hope it continues into the summer!
		
Click to expand...

Nice fit for you there!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			so you bought it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, will get it next week

I posted New Shiny Incoming thread earlier this week


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice fit for you there!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, pleased with results after 7 weeks, helped being fitted by Titleist up in Edinburgh.


----------



## hines57 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tied one at Silvermere at the GM Titleist day. It's an incredible club - go buy it!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Yes, will get it next week

I posted New Shiny Incoming thread earlier this week
		
Click to expand...

missed that- I havent tried it yet- looking forward to it


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

went over to Nairn to take the dogs for a walk on the beach after work and hit the new 915, as we have a load arrived as demo clubs in the pro shop.

Tried the smaller headed one with the Adila Stiff shaft in, all i can say is thats the best Titleist Driver I've ever hit. Slight tail wind and it was pretty warm out there almost 14 deg.

Prob about the same distance as the SLDR, and pretty easy to hit. 

Might have to take it out in the morning and see what its like into the wind.

If i was looking for a Driver ..... more than likely would buy it..... Luckily I'm not


----------



## Sybez (Mar 13, 2015)

915 D3 is a bomber of a driver... Can you get anymore at cost price?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			missed that- I havent tried it yet- looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping it would be good, but was really surprised just how good it actually was.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 13, 2015)

Clive theres a Titliest Demo day at Drumoig on wednesday from 3.30 onwards


----------



## CliveW (Mar 13, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Clive theres a Titliest Demo day at Drumoig on wednesday from 3.30 onwards
		
Click to expand...

I saw that, but as I'm heading off on Thursday it might be tight time wise as there'll be lots to do on Wednesday. If I can sneak away, I'll try.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2015)

Big fan of the D2 and still considering it very seriously. Outperformed my G25 at Silvermere but it's a big hit at the moment and I'm not sure I can pull the trigger. I drove nicely at Blackmoor with the Ping so while the D2 is longer and tighter dispersion on my day the Ping is functional enough. Might be buying for the sake of it


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 13, 2015)

I love mine, I've never hit the ball so far!


----------



## Simbo (Mar 13, 2015)

So what's the difference between the 910 and the 915 that seems to be giving people so much more distance??


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I was hoping it would be good, but was really surprised just how good it actually was.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing Mizuno have missed with this driver is producing just the one head. The head gets opened and close to move the loft.  In doing so, you can't have the face closed and have it in a low loft or you can't open it and have it in its highest lofts. 

I'd be surprised if the next model isn't offered in the usual low med high lofts with the ability to adjust further up or down from there.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2015)

Simbo said:



			So what's the difference between the 910 and the 915 that seems to be giving people so much more distance??
		
Click to expand...

spin is the main factor and offcentre hits less punished.

Remember all manufacturers work to the same tolerances so there nothing 'better' out there, just something with less flaws. You just have to minimise the risk by choosing what suits your swing characteristics


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 13, 2015)

I use a 913D2 which I upgraded from a 910. Major difference was in the forgiveness rather than the distance. I did hit a 915D2 with Titleist and the numbers were pretty much the same. 910 to 915 would be  good move but the shafts aren't interchangable so making sure you have the right shaft is crucial.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 13, 2015)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I use a 913D2 which I upgraded from a 910. Major difference was in the forgiveness rather than the distance. I did hit a 915D2 with Titleist and the numbers were pretty much the same. 910 to 915 would be  good move but the shafts aren't interchangable so making sure you have the right shaft is crucial.
		
Click to expand...

The driver shafts are interchangeable. It's the fairways and hybrids that aren't on certain models.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 14, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The driver shafts are interchangeable. It's the fairways and hybrids that aren't on certain models.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure of that? They definitely fit one another, but the tips are different. One is more tapered than the other so I don't see how the 910 will sit properly in the 915.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 14, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Should I or shouldn't I? That is the dilemma.

I currently have the Titleist 910d2 which I am getting on well with, but I have been offered the 915d2 at practically cost price. How much better than the 910 is it? I have hit a few balls with it but it has a low/mid  launch shaft as opposed to the mid/high one that I have on my 910. With the ground being so soft I cannot see how far the roll out is with the lower flight. If the only difference is from roll out, I might be cheaper changing the shaft on my 910.

I am off to Turkey on Thursday of next week and wonder if I should make the change before I go. 

AAAAArgh!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one that cant see the Dilemma?


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a 910 D3 and prefer the sound and feel of it v the 915 D3. Didnt try D2 though.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Mar 14, 2015)

I would not change. If you get on with your current one, then why cash out? In the summer it might be nice to have a lower launching shaft anyway because the ground will be firm. Up to you at the end of the day...


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 14, 2015)

Regarding shaft adapters.

In the 910 the driver and the fairways had the same adapter. Titleist changed the fairway adapter in the 913, but not the driver one.
So 910 and 913 driver shafts are interchangeable, but the FW is not
From the 913 to the 915 the fairway adapter is the same so a FW shaft is interchangeable between 913 and 915.
Titleist also changed the driver adapter in the 915, it is lighter, BUT it is backwards compatible, you can use a 910 or 913 driver shaft in a 915.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2015)

Tried it again today....... my advice...

Buy it.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine behaved very well today, only two bad drives and made par from the last one! Really loving it.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback chaps. I have booked a place at the Titleist Trial Event at Cluny Clays on Tuesday, so will compare the 915 with the 910 to see what the dispersal is like and then make my final decision. A bit late for my Turkey trip, but something to look forward to if it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 14, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Are you sure of that? They definitely fit one another, but the tips are different. One is more tapered than the other so I don't see how the 910 will sit properly in the 915.
		
Click to expand...

Not read the rest of the replies yet so someone may already have answered.

I agree the adaptors look different to one another, but they definitely work as I've played a full round with 910 shaft in a 915 head.


----------

